# Modifier 78 versus 79



## kc-george (Mar 30, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea which would be best in this case?  I have patient who sustained a patella fracture, and we performed ORIF.  A few weeks later, she the ORIF has come unsecure, so we must go back in and redo, this time with a cast application.  I am having confusion as to whether modifier 78  or 79 would be best.  Could someone help please?  Thank you.


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 30, 2012)

I would use 78 as to this was unplanned.


----------



## kc-george (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you... I was leaning that way but got scared.  Thanks.


----------



## mimina1@yahoo.com (Mar 30, 2012)

Agreed 78 modifier


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 30, 2012)

Also agree with 78, for what its worth


----------



## kc-george (Apr 3, 2012)

worth a lot, thank you!


----------

